# Spray painted costume help



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I have an off-white suit consisting of a coat made of 55% linen & 45% rayon and pants made of polyester. I got them cheap at the Salvation Army store. The pants are brand new, and the coat is in good condition. It's women's clothing, but it fits. I want to try to do Beetlejuice this year. I'm planning to use tape and spray paint black stripes. Is it necessary to use fabric paint such as "Simply Spray" or can I use plain old spray paint?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Spray paint will likely crack and peel as you move. Best go with the fabric stuff, IMO.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

at Micheal's or Hobby Lobby they have fabric paint that is made for just this use. You are on the right track with using tape for keeping th paint inside the lines you want. just tape off the suit 
and paint you lines on using a paint brush. I squeeze my paint out and coffee can lid so it don't soak in to paper paper and stuff.. Have fun !!

put some cardboard between the front and back of the outfits as you paint so the paint don't leak through to the other side..


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Fabric paint, for sure, and RBC already gave you the best advice: cardboard between the layers!! Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks, everybody. I've been wanting to try this for two years. If I get it done in time and it turns out decent, I'll post a pic or two.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

RRguy said:


> Thanks, everybody. I've been wanting to try this for two years. If I get it done in time and it turns out decent, I'll post a pic or two.


ye of Little faith , Just Pay Homage to The Pumpkin King everything will be ok,lol

The correct way to pay Homage is to sacrifice a Pumpkin Pie loaded with whip cream.lol


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Now you've got me thinking about pumpkin pie with whipped cream, and nobody in my family makes it until the holidays.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

RRguy said:


> Now you've got me thinking about pumpkin pie with whipped cream, and nobody in my family makes it until the holidays.


Take 1 pumpkin run it over with land rover scoop put the mess and throw it in the pie crust and whip cream,lol

there you go does that help.?


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Is that how it's done. And here I was thinking it was baked.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Nah, that's an old wives tale.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

MHooch said:


> Fabric paint, for sure, and RBC already gave you the best advice: cardboard between the layers!! Can't wait to see how it turns out!


I'd think that if you spray enough of that liquidy fabric dye (if it's like the spray dye my wife uses) to get teh black stripe, it will "run" into the white.

If it were me, I'd buy a couple of roles of black duct tape at Home Depot and make your black stripes that way.

FWIW


----------



## Mark McGovern (May 22, 2008)

I think regular spray paint would work fine - I've used it for instant "grunge" on fabric costumes for years with no problems. Ever have paint chip off a rag? Unless you hosed it on REALLY thick, I just can't see spray paint cracking off fabric. A couple of light coats will get you your stripes just fine.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for all of the help. This is the first year that I may actually may be able to do this costume. I've been looking for a Beetlejuice wig for over two years. All I was able to find is over-priced crappy looking wigs. I have actually been growing my hair since March hoping that it would be long enough by Halloween so I could use my own hair, and it is driving me batty. I recently finally found a decent looking one at a decent price thanks to another thread here.

Beetlejuice Wig - Costumes

I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

RRguy said:


> I have an off-white suit consisting of a coat made of 55% linen & 45% rayon and pants made of polyester. I got them cheap at the Salvation Army store. The pants are brand new, and the coat is in good condition. It's women's clothing, but it fits. I want to try to do Beetlejuice this year. I'm planning to use tape and spray paint black stripes. Is it necessary to use fabric paint such as "Simply Spray" or can I use plain old spray paint?


I would get the fabric paint in a jar or bottle. and Hand paint it. I don't like the way the spray comes out.


----------



## Mark McGovern (May 22, 2008)

I've done business with Buy Costumes before and found their service good and prices reasonable. Enjoy that haircut and have a great weekend!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the input, Skullie. Hmm, more to think about.

I'm already enjoying the haircut, Mark. Thanks.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Why don't you take the suit to Jo-Anne's and match to fabric made of the same blend. Buy a half yard and experiment before your risk the suit. JAT


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Good idea, LT.


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_*Yeah I was going to say test the different styles of either hand or spray on a white sheet you buy or an old sheet, made of same fabric as slacks. Throw the pictures up when you can, I love Beetle Juice. That movie/cartoon and Nightmare Before Christmas is what got me wanting to do halloween everyday. Thats what i believe they brain washed me at a young age.  But im glad they did! heh*_


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

It may be a while. With all of the other Halloween projects I've got going on, I hope I get it done in time. I hope I don't have to settle for another off-the-rack costume.


----------

